# Iverson Asks To Be Traded!!



## RIP CITY

*Iverson On His Way Out Of Philly*
By Peter Vescey
New York Times


December 8, 2006 -- THE Allen Iverson Period in Philadelphia is rapidly dragging to an undignified conclusion. 

According to two agents whose clients play for the 76ers, Iverson went to team president Billy King this past Tuesday and demanded to be traded, something he professed repeatedly over the years he'd never do. 

According to two general managers King contacted yesterday, the 76ers are aggressively attempting to accommodate their forlorn franchise player, whose prohibitive salary (currently $17.1 million with $19M and $20.8M remaining) makes him a difficult sell despite a 31-point average - at least if the Sixers hope to harvest relatively equal value. 

At the same time, emphasized one of those GMs: "A.I. is not the only player Billy is looking to move. His second breath is about Chris Webber." And that's not where the conversation stops. 

Everybody is gladly available. Andre Iguodala or Sam Dalembert may have to be surrendered in order to move Webber ($20.7M/22.3M next season) or A.I. "But the big push is on to deal Iverson." 

That's not solely because he wants out, but because his attitude leaves management no other option. If he were going along with the program, the 76ers would hide and wait for the right opening. 

The night after filing for divorce, Iverson essentially put his effort on cruise control in Chicago as the Bulls exterminated the 76ers, 121-94, vaulting to a 39-16 first-quarter spread and winning the subsequent three. 

Imagine how competitive it would've been had the Sixers not held a team meeting that afternoon. 

A convulsive back was cited as the explanation for Iverson's 25-point (7-17) seven-assist, seven-turnover, defensively-felonious performance. Don't be foolish enough to fall for it. Or Maurice Cheeks' counterfeit contention the 76ers' spirit is "still there," players "still are trying" and "no one has given up." 

Iverson, indeed, gave up. "If you know your leader doesn't care, how are we supposed to play with the guy?" steamed a teammate to his agent. 

According to the same agent, Iverson told King he likes Cheeks as a person "but not as a coach." In other words, "either he goes or I go." 

Despite numerous people in Philadelphia and Portland (where Cheeks coached for three seasons and 55 games) believing Maurice is overmatched on the sidelines, he has the full support of Chairman Ed Snider and King.

To read the second page of this article click here:
http://www.nypost.com/seven/12082006/sports/bad_answer_sports_peter_vecsey.htm


----------



## seifer0406

edit


----------



## Zuca

Finally Iverson see the obvious!


----------



## BEEZ

agreed, Im happy he finally stood up and is ready to move on, but Im totally not feeling Iggy having to be moved to keep AI. I dont care about Dalembert though


----------



## Sliccat

BEEZ said:


> agreed, Im happy he finally stood up and is ready to move on, but Im totally not feeling Iggy having to be moved to keep AI. I dont care about Dalembert though


Yes, if it comes to that, I'd rather just have Webber stay for the two years.


----------



## darth-horax

Nene, Andre Miller for AI and Dalembert?

Maybe...


----------



## RedsDrunk

darth-horax said:


> Nene, Andre Miller for AI and Dalembert?
> 
> Maybe...


yikes?


----------



## RedsDrunk

darth-horax said:


> Nene, Andre Miller for AI and Dalembert?
> 
> Maybe...


dbl post.


----------



## SirCharles34

First off, it's funny how outsiders like to give their .02 cents on what Sixer fans think... stick around and maybe you'll have something insightful to add... edited [please do not attack other posters].

Anyway, I don't think anyone can say they didn't see this coming. After the last several weeks, AI found himself asking the inevitable. His eventual departure will be sad because I didn't want it to end this way for him in Philly. I just hope they send him to a contender. 

And folks, we definitely won't be getting fair value now that teams know we are desperate to move him.


----------



## Your Answer

AI playing next to Melo would be pretty damn entertaining to watch


----------



## SirCharles34

Route I-76 said:


> AI playing next to Melo would be pretty damn entertaining to watch


I was thinking the same about he and Garnett.


----------



## Your Answer

SirCharles34 said:


> I was thinking the same about he and Garnett.


KG has always been the number 1 guy I wanted to see Allen play with, but I think 1)Denver has a better chance of getting Allen, and 2)Denver is prolly built more to being a contender immidiately with Allen. Although its hard to say a team with Allen and KG wouldnt be a contender lol


----------



## darth-horax

I'd love to get AI and AI-2 in Denver.

Starters:
AI
JR Smith
Melo
Najera
Camby

Getting AI-2 would give us a very good SG option off of the bench, too.

You might as well hand over the western conference if this goes down.


----------



## darth-horax

Denver Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes 
Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes 
Incoming 
Andre Iguodala
6-6 SG from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +31.6 ppg, +4.8 rpg, and +2.3 apg. 


Philadelphia Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Andre Iguodala
6-6 SG from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes 
Incoming 
Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes 
Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -31.6 ppg, -4.8 rpg, and -2.3 apg.

Due to Denver and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Philadelphia had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Diable

Is anyone other than Vecsey reporting this.I personally wouldn't wipe my butt with the NY Post


----------



## darth-horax

It was reported by Mark Kiszla out of the Denver Post this morning.


----------



## Amareca

darth-horax said:


> Denver Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Nene Hilario
> 6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
> 0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes
> Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes
> Incoming
> Andre Iguodala
> 6-6 SG from Arizona
> 12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes
> Allen Iverson
> 6-0 PG from Georgetown
> 33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +31.6 ppg, +4.8 rpg, and +2.3 apg.
> 
> 
> Philadelphia Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Andre Iguodala
> 6-6 SG from Arizona
> 12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes
> Allen Iverson
> 6-0 PG from Georgetown
> 33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes
> Incoming
> Nene Hilario
> 6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
> 0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes
> Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -31.6 ppg, -4.8 rpg, and -2.3 apg.
> 
> Due to Denver and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Philadelphia had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


Stop smoking dude.

Your best line was "AI 2 would give us a good option *off the bench*.

Seriously you are pretty delusional.


----------



## Noob

darth-horax said:


> I'd love to get AI and AI-2 in Denver.


I'd love for you to stop posting complete and utter crap.


----------



## darth-horax

Dang, you guys are rude. I even used to live in Philly.

Ai-2 wouldn't start over JR Smith. JR is flat balling this year.

I don't EXPECT this trade to happen. However, it would make sense.

AI-1 wants out...he makes too much money.
AI-2 is in the last year of his contract, so a team will probably want him as well.
Nene has a HUGE upside, and he'd give you a post presence for years to come...although he is coming off of an injury.
Dre Miller is one of the best, and most steady, PG's in the game. Look at his stats. He's the ONLY PG who has a 5/1 Assist/TO ratio. 

If Philly wants to rebuild, you have a leader in Dre, which woudl be needed. You have a young building block in Nene. We'd probably throw in a pick or two, which would give you player AND financial flexibility immediately.

It helps Denver in the sense that AI woudl give another scoring punch from the outside. AI-2 is solid as stated earlier. We'd pick up the financial burden of AI, but it would be alleviated by AI-2's relatively cheap price for this year, with the option of losing his salary on the open market next year. George Karl doesnt' generally play rookies, so our draft picks are better used in trades.

So I think YOU should stop posting utter "crap," as you so bluntly put it.

Face the fact, you'll never win a championship with AI and Webber as your focus points.


----------



## Your Answer

"AI2" will not be going to Denver, but Denver is prolly the most realistic place Allen will go


----------



## darth-horax

I agree with you. I was jsut posting a possibility (a hopeful one). It woudl most likely be a multi-player trade, though, since huge salaries are involved.

I'd like to see Dalembert out here, too. He;d fit nicely in our big man rotation and give us more depth.

I know we couldn't get Korver, which sucks, cause he can shoot lights out.


----------



## Amareca

darth-horax said:


> AI-2 is in the last year of his contract, so a team will probably want him as well.
> Nene has a HUGE upside, and he'd give you a post presence for years to come...although he is coming off of an injury.
> Dre Miller is one of the best, and most steady, PG's in the game. Look at his stats. He's the ONLY PG who has a 5/1 Assist/TO ratio.
> 
> 
> It helps Denver in the sense that AI woudl give another scoring punch from the outside. AI-2 is solid as stated earlier. We'd pick up the financial burden of AI, but it would be alleviated by AI-2's relatively cheap price for this year, with the option of losing his salary on the open market next year. .


Dude, please delete your account now. I can't even say which of your statements is the most ridiculous. They are all utterly wrong anyway.


----------



## Your Answer

darth-horax said:


> I know we couldn't get Korver, which sucks, cause he can shoot lights out.


You could prolly have a better chance at getting Korver then you think, at least more then the others you have listed. Korver might be just thrown into fill things out. But it will most likely be Allen going alone and someone sending a few guys.


----------



## Kunlun

This is heavy news. I feel sad.


----------



## jpk

PHP:







Kunlun said:


> This is heavy news. I feel sad.


I agree. It's like your friend is on his deathbed at the hospital and folks are already bickering over the inheritence.


----------



## TracywtFacy

so has Iverson said what team he wants to play for?


----------



## UD40

I'm pretty sure the Heat wouldn't mind trading Doleac, Kapono, and even Walker for him.


----------



## TracywtFacy

Hm, seems like it was just reported in ESPN that he wants to go to Minny...


----------



## Griddy

im prayin he gets traded for childress and josh smith.

somethin wit josh smith in it.


----------



## reo

Another rumor is that he's going to Golden State.


----------



## pokpok

so who do you guys want from the celtics besides pierce??


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Zuca said:


> Finally Iverson see the obvious!


hopefully he'll get traded to the wizards...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Zuca

Actually, I won't be shocked if I see him traded to Nets, for Vince Carter... Although I don't think that is a good move for 76ers.

Denver (AI and Ollie for Nene, Dre Miller and Boykins) seems perfect (at least in my opinion) for now...


----------



## Tha Freak

Finally this organization will start cleaning the slate. I wish best of luck to AI where ever he ends up. Hopefully a ring is in the near future


----------



## Pain5155

rumor is AI headed to the knicks for robinson, crawford, and jerome james.


----------



## Tha Freak

lol @ the Knicks rumor. Anyways, it was reported earlier that Allen Iverson is not going to be headed to Denver, because George Karl isn't interested. From what I have heard, Allen Iverson's team of choice is Minnesota. There, he will have the opportunity to team up with Kevin Garnett, and maybe make one last push for the Championship. If AI does indeed get traded to Minnesota, we may see Randy Foye in our package, of whom Billy King was really interested in the NBA Draft. Also, we may be recieving guys like Blout, Hudson, or Jaric to match the salaries


----------



## Your Answer

Pain5155 said:


> rumor is AI headed to the knicks for robinson, crawford, and jerome james.


lol yah right this hasnt been mentioned anywhere, unless it came out of NY


----------



## Tha Freak

*Some Trade Scenerios?*



> *Boston*
> Among the teams interested in Allen Iverson, the Nuggets make the most sense. (Nam Y. Huh / Associated Press)
> 
> The Celtics badly wanted to match him along side high-scoring swingman Paul Pierce, who has essentially been going it alone with a bunch of very young players not ready to compete on a nightly basis in the NBA. Sure, Danny Ainge got him Wally Szczerbiak, but he's erratic and a one-dimensional scorer. Szczerbiak is fine as your No. 3 guy. Not No. 2.
> 
> So here's what they do. Offer up aging Theo Ratliff's swollen salary before retirement, tough young interior player Al Jefferson, exciting young point guard Sebastian Telfair and a No. 1 pick. It gives the Sixers two young players to build around and another first-round pick, while the Celtics get a relentless competitor — precisely the type of player the diehards could wrap their arms around.
> 
> *Minnesota*
> Of course, that's only if the Celtics get there before the Timberwolves. With an offer of Randy Foye, Ricky Davis, Troy Hudson and Eddie Griffin, the Sixers would get plenty of help for their struggling backcourt and another shot-blocker in Griffin. It also could help facilitate a multi-team swap with a number of movable contracts — which would most likely have to be the case in this scenario.
> 
> *Atlanta*
> The Hawks are a logical option, if only because Atlanta is where Iverson makes his off-season home. The problem is they don't have much to move because their contracts are so small, with the exception of brilliant young swingman Joe Johnson — and the Hawks aren't moving Johnson. But an offer of disappointing young swingman Marvin Williams, Speedy Claxton, Josh Childress and a couple of other small contracts could work for the Sixers. Nobody could use the boost at the gate more than the perennially poor-drawing Hawks, no matter how much the numbers are up this season.
> 
> *Denver*
> The thing is, there is a team that makes the most sense of all, and that's where the Nuggets come in. Carmelo Anthony is already a huge fan of Iverson's from their time together at the 2004 Olympics. 'Melo, who's developed to the point where he's leading the NBA in scoring, just needs a superstar partner to take this team into serious contention. A combination of Andre Miller, Joe Smith, J.R. Smith and a No. 1 pick works very well for both teams. There is no better sports town out West than Denver, with its young and furious crowd.
> 
> Add in the intensity of coach George Karl, whose successful handling of Anthony and Gary Payton far overshadows the issues he's had with Kenyon Martin, and they move right into contention with the Spurs, Mavs and Suns to be the West's elite team.
> 
> In other words, the Nuggets are the best fit for A.I., leaving us with the question of whether or not owner Stan Kroenke is willing to cough up $60 million for The Answer.


Link


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Tha Freak said:


> From what I have heard, Allen Iverson's team of choice is Minnesota. There, he will have the opportunity to team up with Kevin Garnett, and maybe make one last push for the Championship.


LINK PLZ

heard from where ?


----------



## HB

Is it just me or I found it completely unprofessional for Snyder to undermine King and Cheeks n public the way he did on ESPN


----------



## Benis007

I would not put Vince Carter in the same class as AI. But, now you know what it felt like for Raptors fans. At least AI gave 100% every night.


----------



## Benis007

darth-horax said:


> Denver Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Nene Hilario
> 6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
> 0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes
> Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes
> Incoming
> Andre Iguodala
> 6-6 SG from Arizona
> 12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes
> Allen Iverson
> 6-0 PG from Georgetown
> 33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +31.6 ppg, +4.8 rpg, and +2.3 apg.
> 
> 
> Philadelphia Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Andre Iguodala
> 6-6 SG from Arizona
> 12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes
> Allen Iverson
> 6-0 PG from Georgetown
> 33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes
> Incoming
> Nene Hilario
> 6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
> 0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes
> Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -31.6 ppg, -4.8 rpg, and -2.3 apg.


no way Philly is doing this deal.


----------



## jpk

www.starbury.com said:


> LINK PLZ
> 
> heard from where ?


Dude, do you even watch any of the games or do you just post stuff here all the time? 

AI was interviewed during the game by the ESPN folks and he said he expects to be playing in Minnesota soon. Ed Snider confirmed AI wants to be traded and confirmed AI will probably never play for the 76ers again as well.


----------



## Your Answer

jpk said:


> Dude, do you even watch any of the games or do you just post stuff here all the time?
> 
> AI was interviewed during the game by the ESPN folks and he said he expects to be playing in Minnesota soon. Ed Snider confirmed AI wants to be traded and confirmed AI will probably never play for the 76ers again as well.



Actually the first part was negated, Jim Gray who originally reported that came back maybe 20 minutes later and said that he called what he thought was allen iversons cell phone and it sounded like allen iverson but it was an imposter and allen iverson was watching the game from home. I know that sounds like a joke or something and i would not of believed it myself if i didnt see it. But what I wanna know is how do you get a fake cell phone number and not know your not talking to Allen Iverson lol. But everything you said Snider is true.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

jpk said:


> Dude, do you even watch any of the games or do you just post stuff here all the time?
> 
> AI was interviewed during the game by the ESPN folks and he said he expects to be playing in Minnesota soon. Ed Snider confirmed AI wants to be traded and confirmed AI will probably never play for the 76ers again as well.



It was a fake iverson on the phone and minnesota have already said they cant afford iverson 

Yes i do watch games which is how i know the phone call was a fake,perhaps you did`nt watch the game and thats why you just made a fool of yourself 

thx again...LMAO


----------



## Coatesvillain

See, this is exactly what I didn't want.

Don't look all confused at me, because while I wanted them to trade Iverson I didn't want it to come as a result of a trade demand. I wanted them to come to terms with him and agree on trading him to a place that is more likely to contend. 

This right here? This is damn near the same thing as Charles Barkley's departure, and it's another mark against the franchise. Not only does it look bad for the team now, but seeing how things have been handled even if the Sixers have cap room anytime in the future.. players will avoid this team like the plague.

And King and Cheeks have job security too? And Snider isn't selling the team? L.


----------



## hugeeug

darth-horax said:


> Dang, you guys are rude. I even used to live in Philly.
> 
> Ai-2 wouldn't start over JR Smith. JR is flat balling this year.
> 
> I don't EXPECT this trade to happen. However, it would make sense.
> 
> AI-1 wants out...he makes too much money.
> AI-2 is in the last year of his contract, so a team will probably want him as well.
> Nene has a HUGE upside, and he'd give you a post presence for years to come...although he is coming off of an injury.
> Dre Miller is one of the best, and most steady, PG's in the game. Look at his stats. He's the ONLY PG who has a 5/1 Assist/TO ratio.
> 
> If Philly wants to rebuild, you have a leader in Dre, which woudl be needed. You have a young building block in Nene. We'd probably throw in a pick or two, which would give you player AND financial flexibility immediately.
> 
> It helps Denver in the sense that AI woudl give another scoring punch from the outside. AI-2 is solid as stated earlier. We'd pick up the financial burden of AI, but it would be alleviated by AI-2's relatively cheap price for this year, with the option of losing his salary on the open market next year. George Karl doesnt' generally play rookies, so our draft picks are better used in trades.
> 
> So I think YOU should stop posting utter "crap," as you so bluntly put it.
> 
> Face the fact, you'll never win a championship with AI and Webber as your focus points.


LOL I'm sorry at the late post but this was just too funy. Why would a team want ai-2 if he's in the last yr of his contract? If you actually knew anything about basketball you would have never said that. He's still currently in his rookie contract meaning he's making about $3 mill in his final yr. that number will go UP the next yr probably to about 7-8 million at the LEAST. Ya ppl would definitely want him for that.


----------



## Cager

Let's face it Philly, you should be trying to win the Greg oden sweepstakes this year. And the consolation prizes are not too bad either. Don't be dumb and mortgage your future by getting players that may help you win a few more games this year. You are in a great position to buid your next dynasty. Don't blow it. You just need to be patient for a couple of years. Don't take back any journeymen unless you are able to also get rid of Webber.


----------



## Tha Freak

www.starbury.com said:


> It was a fake iverson on the phone and minnesota have already said they cant afford iverson


Sorry, but when did Minnesota say they couldn't afford Allen Iverson? They definetly have the right trading pieces. I'm sure if AI was traded to Minny we would recieve Randy Foye in return. Then, Minnesota has guys like Blount, Jaric, and James to put into the package to make the salaries work. Also, if Minnesota does not trade for AI, there is no way in my mind Kevin Garnett would want to stay in their organization. He will be demanding a trade sooner or later just like Iverson because his team never gives him the right pieces to win.


----------



## Zuca

I was thinking how it could be a trade idea with Boston...

Iverson+Webber+Louis Williams+Alan Henderson

for

Wally, Delonte West, Telfair, Al Jefferson, Brian Scalabrine, Tony Allen and Theo Ratliff...

I don't know if it's a good idea for Philadelphia side. Maybe if they ship Ratliff elsewhere (Memphis) for an expiring (Eddie Jones perhaps), it can sweeten the deal...

Philadelphia send AI, Webber, Louis Williams and Alan Henderson to Boston;

Boston send Wally, Delonte, Al, Telfair and Scalabrine to Philadelphia; send Theo Ratliff and Tony Allen to Memphis;

Memphis send Eddie Jones to Philadelphia and Tarence Kinsey to Boston;


----------



## Tha Freak

You'd be crazy to think Boston would except this trade. There is no way they would want to absorb both AI and Webber's contract. Not to mention they also have another maxed out superstar in Paul Pierce. There is only 1 ball to play with in this league. And 1 ball will not satisfy them all


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Tha Freak said:


> Sorry, but when did Minnesota say they couldn't afford Allen Iverson?


espn,fox,every major news outlet.....wolves president made a statement

next


----------



## Zuca

Tha Freak said:


> You'd be crazy to think Boston would except this trade. There is no way they would want to absorb both AI and Webber's contract. Not to mention they also have another maxed out superstar in Paul Pierce. There is only 1 ball to play with in this league. And 1 ball will not satisfy them all


Well... I was just thinking that Philadelphia won't easily trade Iverson to a conference rival. And for a shot at title, Ainge MAY be able to do that.


----------



## Tha Freak

www.starbury.com said:


> espn,fox,every major news outlet.....wolves president made a statement
> 
> next


Alright, I'm sorry I didn't hear. Just a simple mistake by me. No need to be rude or nothing


----------



## nets515

you guys still got carney, iggy and korver...trading AI for a bunch of players that should include a PG will just make your team's future brighter.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Tha Freak said:


> Alright, I'm sorry I didn't hear.




http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16199928.htm


----------



## SirCharles34

I just hope we can get a package similar to this again: (Tim Perry, Jeff Hornaceck, and Andrew Lang) so we can blaze a trail to the Greg Oden lottery.


----------



## Ras

www.starbury.com said:


> It was a fake iverson on the phone and minnesota have already said they cant afford iverson
> 
> Yes i do watch games which is how i know the phone call was a fake,perhaps you did`nt watch the game and thats why you just made a fool of yourself
> 
> thx again...LMAO


Why are you so rude? Didn't you just get suspended? Learn some manners and respect.


As for the trade, I don't think, and don't want, the Sixers to get equal value for Iverson, because then they'll just stay in this position (if that's what people are looking for). Getting the lower side of the deal (hopefully some expiring contracts, and some young pick ups, but no one huge) would be good for the rebuilding process. We'd end up in the lottery and a high pick, in a good draft, and we'd be making some moves that are actually benefitting the future. Sure the Sixers wouldn't get a superstar, but you need to lose to win.


----------



## Samael

Just mesing with the trade checker, how does this trade look??

to Philadelphia:

Randy Foye
Ricky Davis
Marko jaric
Eddie Griffin
Miami 08' 1st round pick
Minnesota 09' 1st round pick

to Heat:

Mike James
Bracey Wright
Minnesota 08' 2nd round pick

to Minnesota:

Allen Iverson
James Posey
Kyle korver


----------



## Zuca

I've posted trade ideas with Denver and Boston, but not my Iverson to Minnesota trade idea.

My Iverson to Minnesota trade idea (in December 15):

Minny send Hudson and Foye to Philadelphia; Jaric to Lakers and Eddie Griffin to Chicago;
Philadelphia send AI, Alan Henderson and Louis Williams to Minnesota, Bobby Jones to Chicago;
Chicago send Mike Sweetney to Philadelphia and Viktor Khryapa to Lakers;
Lakers send Vladimir Radmanovic to Philadelphia and Sasha Vujacic to Minnesota;


Minnesota get AI (no need to explain about him), Alan Henderson as another backup PF, a cheap scoring PG in Louis Williams to get the garbage part of Hudson minutes (knowing that Mike James PT may decrease also) and in Sasha Vujacic a poor man version of Jaric;

Philadelphia get Hudson and Foye to revampe their backcourt, while getting a nice rebounder in Sweetney, and a good shooter in Vladi Radman;

Chicago add a shotblocker that can backup both PF and C in Griffin that will earn some minutes and is better than Malik Allen; And also get rid of Khryapa, who was complaining about lack of PT. Bobby Jones is just a filler (roster spots talking)

Lakers add a combo guard in Jaric that can earn some minutes in that rotation; Khryapa is also a combo forward, will also get some use there, especially playing some PF.


----------



## DieSlow69

Well I just figured out how to get to our forum. LOL I thought I was going to the wrong one. What happended to the old format. Anyways though

I hope we lose the rest of our games and get a high place in the draft. I wouldnt mind getting Foye either and watching A.I. play with KG. I still love the sixers and hope BK and the other idiots in Philly management get some younguns and some draft picks


----------



## undefined_playa

Imo the most realistic place Iverson should end up is in Minny (despite the statements made that they can't afford him) or New York. I would be so happy if he ends up in Minny though...INSTANT TOP 5 TEAM IN THE L


----------



## darth-horax

NY is almost destined to get him.

If they didn't trade Marbury or Francis, the backcourt would be a circus.


----------



## Sliccat

All of this talk really saddens me. Except for Minnesota and Chicago, they just put Iverson in the same place he's in with Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm really starting to wonder how much actual interest there is in Iverson. It's getting scary.


----------



## Dre

Sliccat said:


> All of this talk really saddens me. Except for Minnesota and Chicago, they just put Iverson in the same place he's in with Philly.


Word is King doesn't care about trying to send him to a winner. I always knew talk like that was BS. It's cute to say, but once you're in that situation you're just trying to get the best deal for you. It still pisses me off that the sixers don't care enough about him to send him to a good situation. What the hell are they doing talking to the Blazers...


----------



## melo4life

darth-horax said:


> Nene, Andre Miller for AI and Dalembert?
> 
> Maybe...



i dont think that the sixers would except that, even though i would like that i dont think it gonna happen


----------



## Tha Freak

*Bobcats Ask About Iverson*



> The Charlotte Bobcats have inquired about Allen Iverson's availability, and they might make an offer for the superstar guard now that the Philadelphia 76ers say they'll trade him.
> 
> "We made some inquiries if it was real," coach-general manager Bernie Bickerstaff told the Observer on Saturday. "Michael (Jordan) and I plan to sit down and chat" about whether to make an offer.
> 
> Jordan, the former NBA superstar, is part-owner of the Bobcats and oversees basketball operations. Bickerstaff said Jordan plans to be in Charlotte today for the team's home game against the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> The relationship between Iverson and the Sixers has tattered, apparently beyond repair. Ed Snider, chairman of the media company that owns the Sixers, told Philadelphia reporters Friday that they plan to trade Iverson, at his request.
> 
> Snider said Iverson has probably played his last game with the Sixers, adding that about half of the NBA's 30 teams have inquired about the player's availability.
> 
> It's obvious why the Bobcats would find Iverson interesting: The 6-foot guard's 31.2-point scoring average is second to the 31.7 points Denver's Carmelo Anthony scores this season.
> 
> The Bobcats are coming off their worst scoring and shooting game ever, a 92-62 loss to the Houston Rockets in which Charlotte shot 28 percent. Bickerstaff says the team's greatest need is a go-to scorer, to raise the game of various complementary players.
> 
> Despite his lack of size, Iverson annually is among the league's elite scorers. However, he's always been a high-maintenance player, clashing with coaches and demonstrating an occasional reluctance to practice.
> 
> The Bobcats have placed heavy importance on character in player-personnel decisions.
> 
> Iverson not practicing Thursday was apparently the deciding factor in him not playing during Friday's 15-point loss to the Washington Wizards.
> 
> "If Allen feels that he doesn't want to practice and then he wants to play, it just doesn't work any longer," Snider said in an interview with Comcast SportsNet.
> 
> "I think it's time for him to move on and for us to move on and find out where everything stands. I really didn't see it coming, because Allen says all the right things, and I thought he really was behind (coach) Mo (Cheeks) and what we were trying to accomplish, but obviously he's not."
> 
> The Bobcats have numerous young players and potentially high draft picks to assemble an offer if they choose. They would also have to absorb Iverson's remaining salary -- a salary-cap figure of about $17 million this season, $19 million next season and $20 million the following season.
> 
> That would be challenging for any team, but the Bobcats have about $10 million in room under the salary cap -- more than any other team.
> 
> "We have not (made an offer) but we're going to sit down and talk about the logic" of whether to do so, Bickerstaff said. "The other question is what do they want" to make a deal.


Link


----------



## Coatesvillain

_Dre_ said:


> Word is King doesn't care about trying to send him to a winner. I always knew talk like that was BS. It's cute to say, but once you're in that situation you're just trying to get the best deal for you. It still pisses me off that the sixers don't care enough about him to send him to a good situation. What the hell are they doing talking to the Blazers...


Really they aren't obligated to help him out especially if he's the one who demanded the trade.

I mean if a contender wanted him and offered the best deal that would be cool, but GM would be an even worse GM than he already is if he's solely worried about Iverson.


----------



## Tha Freak

*'Half the League' Has Inquired About Iverson*



> While 76ers team president Billy King sorely wants to deal the franchise player, Allen Iverson, he can't just give him away. No one in Philly can forget the Sixers only getting Jeff Hornacek, Andrew Lang and Tim Perry for Charles Barkley in 1992. And the Sixers traded Wilt Chamberlain to the Lakers in 1968 for Jerry Chambers, Archie Clark and Darrall Imhoff.
> 
> Still, team chairman Ed Snider said "half the league" had called about Iverson's availability.
> 
> While Iverson's maybe a half-step slower than he was 10 years ago, that's still a step quicker than most players in the league. Iverson leads the league in scoring with 31.2 points, averages 42.7 minutes and 2.2 steals.
> 
> King is close friends with Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh, making it likely those two talked about a deal (perhaps involving point guard Jamaal Tinsley).
> 
> Denver (with Andre Miller); Minnesota (with King fan Randy Foye); and even still the Celtics remain strong targets. Minnesota's Kevin Garnett and Boston's Paul Pierce openly have campaigned for their general managers to bring Iverson in, surely forming what might be a 1-2 punch toward the playoffs.
> 
> But could they fit? After all, Iverson never clicked with Jerry Stackhouse, Larry Hughes, Keith Van Horn or Glenn Robinson and couldn't win with Chris Webber.


Link


----------



## thatsnotgross

No, no one wants Nene. Denver was the only insane team that was willing to give that awful contract. Btw, I want to thank Denver for driving up the price last offseason. Good freaking god. 

If Charlotte is willing to listen. I wonder if they are willing to trade a guy like Sean May, and a couple of first rounders.

As a knick fan, I don't know what the Knicks should do. Should they go after him, the Knicks could be a playoff team and that means James "Porn star look-a-like" Dolan will give Isiah Thomas a 4 year extension. If they don't, lets hope the Knicks keep racking up those losses.

I don't know what Philly front office or their fans want. Do they want a star in return or do they want to rebuild?


----------



## Dre

Coatesvillain said:


> Really they aren't obligated to help him out especially if he's the one who demanded the trade.


Of course not, but it would've been a decent gesture not to talk to the worst teams in the league trying to dump him off.


----------



## Coatesvillain

He demanded the trade though so all favors are off the table.

I really don't think the Blazers would be interested in taking on Iverson anyway, it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Dre

Coatesvillain said:


> He demanded the trade though so all favors are off the table.
> 
> I really don't think the Blazers would be interested in taking on Iverson anyway, it wouldn't make sense.


Well why were they apparently talking to the Sixers themselves?


----------



## Sliccat

_Dre_ said:


> Word is King doesn't care about trying to send him to a winner. I always knew talk like that was BS. It's cute to say, but once you're in that situation you're just trying to get the best deal for you. It still pisses me off that the sixers don't care enough about him to send him to a good situation. What the hell are they doing talking to the Blazers...


I mean, he's the one demanding the trade. He's not caring about the sixers' well being either, he's looking out for number one, and so are the sixers. I can't blame either of them.


----------



## Dre

Sliccat said:


> I mean, he's the one demanding the trade. He's not caring about the sixers' well being either, he's looking out for number one, and so are the sixers. I can't blame either of them.


Well why were you sad


----------



## Tha Freak

Just reported on ESPN that Iverson's locker has been cleaned out


----------



## Sliccat

_Dre_ said:


> Well why were you sad


Because I'm a huge Iverson fan , and I have been since Georgetown. I'd really like to see him go somewhere that he contend. That said, the management doesn't have any obligation to do that, which is why I'm sad and not angry.


----------



## Blazed

_Dre_ said:


> Well why were they apparently talking to the Sixers themselves?


Where did you hear that the Blazers were talking to the Sixers? Even if they were they probably only want to be a 3rd team.


----------



## Knick Killer

Iverson is gunna be a pacer. 4 outta the 5 starting pacers at out for the game against the bulls. the report says food poisoning but seriously now......no way. Iverson is going to be playing with Jermaine O'neal. NBA championship in Indy? I think so...i know im crazy but hey not as crazy as that denver guy


----------



## Dre

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Iverson is gunna be a pacer. 4 outta the 5 starting pacers at out for the game against the bulls. the report says food poisoning but seriously now......no way. Iverson is going to be playing with Jermaine O'neal. NBA championship in Indy? I think so...i know im crazy but hey not as crazy as that denver guy


Actually no, the food was just that bad. C'mon, they're not trading 4 starters.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

_Dre_ said:


> Actually no, the food was just that bad. C'mon, they're not trading 4 starters.


Yeah, trading 4 starters for AI is ridiculous. Unless they're getting Webber and AI both, then it's possible, but why would they need Webber when they have Jermaine already? 

Anyone know if Ben Gordon was playing tonight? I think that if the Bulls are indeed in the AI runnings, he would be sitting.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

Nevermind about Gordon, checked the game tracker and he's playing. Will be interesting to see where Iverson ends up. He's the only reason I ever cheered for the 6ers, so hopefully he goes somewhere good, and on a team I like.


----------



## SoCalfan21

DaBabyBullz said:


> Nevermind about Gordon, checked the game tracker and he's playing. Will be interesting to see where Iverson ends up. He's the only reason I ever cheered for the 6ers, so hopefully he goes somewhere good, and on a team I like.


Well, Kobe, Lamar, and Bynum are sitting out tonite also...


----------



## Dre

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well, Kobe, Lamar, and Bynum are sitting out tonite also...


Shaq's sitting out too.


----------



## SoCalfan21

_Dre_ said:


> Shaq's sitting out too.


Jesus you think that different teams could share one player?


----------



## Auggie

_Dre_ said:


> Actually no, the food was just that bad. C'mon, they're not trading 4 starters.


we've started like 15 different line-ups in 20 games so far.. everyone's a starter


----------



## Kunlun

I got to get over this. This still saddens me.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

Auggie said:


> we've started like 15 different line-ups in 20 games so far.. everyone's a starter


One of them was suspended from the game for "conduct detrimental to the team" during Saturday's game or something like that??? I just caught part of it scrolling on the bottom of the screen on ESPN after the game. That ring a bell? (referring to the Pacers)


----------



## Dre

Word is a deal was in place with the Bobcats but he said he wasn't going there and killed it.


That's how you do AI! He has renewed leverage.


----------



## ballistixxx

Kunlun said:


> I got to get over this. This still saddens me.


me too man.... me too


----------



## Sliccat

Kunlun said:


> I got to get over this. This still saddens me.


Yeah, I know.


----------



## Sliccat

_Dre_ said:


> Word is a deal was in place with the Bobcats but he said he wasn't going there and killed it.
> 
> 
> That's how you do AI! He has renewed leverage.


http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/16217972.htm


----------



## Floods

Aside from Denver, Boston has all three of the cap relief, picks, and young players Philly is looking for. But you guys would freak if that went down.


----------



## RedsDrunk

TheBigDonut said:


> Aside from Denver, Boston has all three of the cap relief, picks, and young players Philly is looking for. But you guys would freak if that went down.


I just don't think the Ai Pierce tandem would work personally. I've seen AI play with plenty of good jumpshooting perimeter players who need the ball and it has failed everytime. He'd be so much better off playing with a traditional scoring post player as his second option. The inside out game would work wonders for his success. Thats why I believe Minny would be the best fit.

If thats not possible then I'd like to see him in Chicago where as already stated the team would mirror our finals team in many ways.

Lastly I'm holding out for NY for the simple fact that I'd get to see him play like once a week from the cheap seats.


----------



## Sliccat

RedsDrunk said:


> I just don't think the Ai Pierce tandem would work personally. I've seen AI play with plenty of good jumpshooting perimeter players who need the ball and it has failed everytime. He'd be so much better off playing with a traditional scoring post player as his second option. The inside out game would work wonders for his success. Thats why I believe Minny would be the best fit.
> 
> If thats not possible then I'd like to see him in Chicago where as already stated the team would mirror our finals team in many ways.
> 
> Lastly I'm holding out for NY for the simple fact that I'd get to see him play like once a week from the cheap seats.


I agree with the Pierce statement. I'm really hoping he doesn't go to Boston. Iverson + other perimenter scorer doesn't work.

But the Bulls(Scott Skiles) have announced they don't want him.


----------



## Floods

But were they as good as Pierce? I think AI could defer to Pierce and serve as the #2 scoring option. He'll be less fatigued for the playoffs and his chances of getting injured will be less because he won't need to do everything himself.


----------



## Dre

TheBigDonut said:


> But were they as good as Pierce? I think AI could defer to Pierce and serve as the #2 scoring option. He'll be less fatigued for the playoffs and his chances of getting injured will be less because he won't need to do everything himself.


That's just not going to happen. Teams in the running seem strangely convinced that they could get AI to defer and tone it down when he's shown no signs of either in the past, not even a little bit, when teammates are brought in as his sidekick. I mean he's scoring 31 ppg, so you're just gonna have to take him as is and work your system around that.


----------



## Floods

I'm not saying it's a guarantee. I just would think at this stage of his career if A.I. wanted to win more than anything (and was traded to Boston), and it meant deferring to Pierce, I think that's what he would do.


----------



## Your Answer

From reading every message board I possibly can to try and find some info the word Ive been hearing most is that the Kings were the clear favorite of a 2 team deal but the Sixers have just recently pushed back the deadline for 3 team deals back to 6 o clock because apparently a team that has been looking for a team to help out has found one. a 3 way deal would most likely favor Minnesota but no one has confirmed that just speculation


----------



## Ras

I really don't think he and Pierce would work either. Him and Garnett is like a match made in heaven, but with Pierce, they can't play off of each other like he and someone like Garnett would be able to. Like Sliccat said, I don't think he really works well with another perimeter player. Also, why do Boston fans even want AI? They're not going to win a championship and it'll make their future a little dimmer.


----------



## Sliccat

TheBigDonut said:


> But were they as good as Pierce? I think AI could defer to Pierce and serve as the #2 scoring option. He'll be less fatigued for the playoffs and his chances of getting injured will be less because he won't need to do everything himself.


The better the player, the worse it gets. They played that whole "he just needs a better guy" scenario for a good five years. It doesn't work. Whoever dominated between those too, the other would suffer so much that it wouldn't be worth getting AI in the first place.


----------



## Zuca

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...lden_state_the_ai_favorites_amongst_10_teams/

Bad for both teams, in my opinion.


----------



## Dre

TheBigDonut said:


> I'm not saying it's a guarantee. I just would think at this stage of his career if A.I. wanted to win more than anything (and was traded to Boston), and it meant deferring to Pierce, I think that's what he would do.


Even if AI is better? I would defer to Dirk or KG if I was AI, but not Pierce when you're a better scorer than him. It was his team first though, so I guess that's where you're coming from. I don't think they're a championship team with Pierce and Iverson, they're too perimeter predicated, and I'm not sure if they can just co-exist.


----------



## SirCharles34

I agree. 
Don't trade him to Boston. Even tho they suck, I still have extreme dislike for that team and that city.


----------



## Dre

He's going to the Timberwolves. It was meant to be...they went through two near-trades and a bunch of other offers. All Minnesota needs is a third team to bring in something to add to Foye, whos value will be inflated by him being a Villanova guy.


----------



## DieSlow69

_Dre_ said:


> He's going to the Timberwolves. It was meant to be...they went through two near-trades and a bunch of other offers. All Minnesota needs is a third team to bring in something to add to Foye, whos value will be inflated by him being a Villanova guy.



I think he's going to the Timberwolves also. He just shot down a chance to play for the Bobcats. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2695147


----------



## Dre

What's gonna happenening is that Ainge is gonna low-ball and standpat with you guys about Jefferson/Green long enough for Minnesota to gather something together.


----------



## darth-horax

If AI goes to Minny, the west will be totally realigned after the All-Star break. Minny right now is not going anywhere, with AI, they're a contender.


----------



## Tha Freak

Tick tock, tick tock. Damn, why can't a freaking deal be made already! I can't stand this anxiousness


----------



## darth-horax

I heard that!

I'm sick of checking all the sports sites for any news on this. 

Didn't they say they'd have their decision by 6 EST?


----------



## Tha Freak

darth-horax said:


> Didn't they say they'd have their decision by 6 EST?


Well, that obviously hasn't happened yet........

Or if it did, we still haven't heard about it


----------



## Tha Freak

*Bickerstaff Denies AI Rumors*



> Charlotte Bobcats coach Bernie Bickerstaff angrily denied a report in today’s Philadelphia Inquirer, saying the Bobcats were close to a deal to acquire Allen Iverson.
> 
> *“No. That’s the biggest crap I’ve ever seen,’’ Bickerstaff said of a report that Iverson killed a deal by saying he wouldn’t play for the Bobcats.* (Read the Philadelphia report. )
> 
> *Bickerstaff said he never was close to a deal to acquire Iverson. *Rather, Bickerstaff said, he offered the team’s abundance of salary-cap room as a potential aid to Sixers chief Billy King.
> 
> “Our situation with Billy King,’’ Bickerstaff said, “would be acting as a facilitator if that works to help us.’’
> 
> In other news, Bickerstaff said center Primoz Brezec will replace forward Adam Morrison in the starting lineup Wednesday against the Cleveland Cavaliers. That will restore the group Bickerstaff originally wanted to start: Raymond Felton, Brevin Knight, Gerald Wallace, Emeka Okafor and Primoz Brezec.
> 
> Bickerstaff also wants to take some pressure off rookie Morrison, who shot 4-of-34 in his last four games.
> 
> “We want him to be comfortable – just be Adam,’’ Bickerstaff said. “He just need to relax and that will come.’’


Link


----------



## darth-horax

Obviously.


----------



## nets515

darth-horax said:


> NY is almost destined to get him.
> 
> If they didn't trade Marbury or Francis, the backcourt would be a circus.


that backcourt is already a circus. lol


----------



## Husstla

This is getting annoying and the excitement is killing me. They need to finalize a deal today or I will go crazy.


----------



## NOFX22

The Clippers are willing to include Maggette as the centerpiece of a proposal for Iverson — the NBA's most valuable player in 2001 — and another of Philadelphia's perimeter players who could contribute in the Clippers' rotation, the team sources said. The 76ers, however, are determined to acquire Livingston in a trade — and that's a deal-breaker for the Clippers.

The Clippers have told the 76ers that Elton Brand, Chris Kaman and Livingston are not available. But other team members were included in the discussions. 



Quote:
In the off-season, the Clippers rejected the 76ers' proposal of trading Iverson for Maggette and Livingston, and Clippers officials Tuesday reiterated their unwillingness to send the fourth-year, 6-foot-7 point guard to Philadelphia, even for a four-time league scoring champion. The Clippers plan to offer Livingston a multiyear contract extension in the summer.


----------



## Floods

SirCharles34 said:


> I agree.
> Don't trade him to Boston. Even tho they suck, I still have extreme dislike for that team and that city.


:boohoo:


----------



## Floods

Husstla said:


> This is getting annoying and the excitement is killing me. They need to finalize a deal today or I will go crazy.


I agree. This is taking way too long just trade him King you're not going get better offers later than the ones right now.


----------



## Tha Freak

I would kill myself if after all this time, King still manages to trade Iverson off for a crappy package in return


----------



## Coatesvillain

Tha Freak said:


> I would kill myself if after all this time, King still manages to trade Iverson off for a crappy package in return


I mean he has no leverage, the longer the wait the worse the deal is. I'm almost willing to guarantee it.


----------



## darth-horax

Anything you guys get will be considered a crappy package.
You're losing one of the best players in NBA HISTORY for cap space.

You'll be upset now, but when you have over $40 million in two years on the free agent market, and 4 first round picks in the upcoming draft, you'll be happy.

Right now you're going to think it's a losing scenario, but this is the only way to rebuild.


----------



## Gtown07

6ers fans will be incredibly happy if we get more cap space and 4 1st rounders over the next 2 years. The worry is that Billy King will send AI for an above avg player, a young player with ok potential and a stiff. Another Barkley deal would suck.


----------



## RedsDrunk

How the hell would we get 4 picks in this years draft?


----------



## Sliccat

RedsDrunk said:


> How the hell would we get 4 picks in this years draft?





> 6ers fans will be incredibly happy if we get more cap space and 4 1st rounders *over the next 2 years*. The worry is that Billy King will send AI for an above avg player, a young player with ok potential and a stiff. Another Barkley deal would suck.


:none:




Not that either of these things will happen, just saying...


----------



## darth-horax

I believe you have 1-your own, possibly 2-from Denver, and a third in a three way trade is not out of the possibility.

The proposed trade of:
Nene to Portland and Magloire to Philly
Joe Smith to Philly
AI to Denver
would also probably contain both our first rounders. It's been rumored that Nene (or somebody) would be shipped to Charlotte and Brevin Knight would go to Philly with a draft pick.

Hence, 4 first rounders.

Now, I haven't heard MUCH on the Charlotte side of things, but it's floating out there, so it's possible.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sliccat said:


> :none:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that either of these things will happen, just saying...


Haha oh..Reading is fundamental I guess. 

I think as highly of AI as anyone but I think you can agree he's got no where near that kind of trade value at this point. 

So who do you guys want to see him go to? Denver, Miami or Minny.

I vote Miami.


----------



## RedsDrunk

darth-horax said:


> I believe you have 1-your own, possibly 2-from Denver, and a third in a three way trade is not out of the possibility.
> 
> The proposed trade of:
> Nene to Portland and Magloire to Philly
> Joe Smith to Philly
> AI to Denver
> would also probably contain both our first rounders. It's been rumored that Nene (or somebody) would be shipped to Charlotte and Brevin Knight would go to Philly with a draft pick.
> 
> Hence, 4 first rounders.
> 
> Now, I haven't heard MUCH on the Charlotte side of things, but it's floating out there, so it's possible.



Seems like denver's giving up a lot in that situation to me. Am I crazy?


----------



## darth-horax

Joe Smith and Nene and pix for AI?
That's not a lot at all. Joe Smith is solid, but doesn't play much out here. His value is high due to his ending contract. Nene has a ton of potential, but he's been injured and isn't ready for full action yet...plus he signed a ludicrous contract this off season. I love Nene, and believe he'll be an awesome PF in time. The dude runs the floor like a deer!

George Karl doesn't play rookies, so the draft picks dont' do much for us right away. For a team that wants to win a championship in the next year or two, this is a good scenario.

I mean, hwo often can you get a guy who's averaged 28.5 PPG for 11 years for two bench players and picks?


----------



## darth-horax

Plus, here is the starting lineup:

Andre Miller
Allen Iverson
Carmelo Anthony
Eduardo Najera
Marcus Camby

DANG!


----------



## darth-horax

Post 600!


----------



## RedsDrunk

darth-horax said:


> Plus, here is the starting lineup:
> 
> Andre Miller
> Allen Iverson
> Carmelo Anthony
> Eduardo Najera
> Marcus Camby
> 
> DANG!



Yeah a definate contender for a title and an exciting squad to boot. I was just under the impression that draft picks were quite valueble in this years draft. If you have more then 1 i'm assuming its from another team. So which team is the 2nd pick from?


----------



## darth-horax

We have ours and Dallas' first rounders, plus our own second and somebody else's...not certain who's second round pick we have.

If we trade our two firsts, I wouldn't doubt it if we trade our two seconds for one first, if you follow me.

This draft is supposed to be very, very deep.


----------



## Gtown07

I would not agree to the denver deal. the only positive would be that I could cheer for the nuggets who would have a shot at a chip. 

the issue with the pick is that both would be in the 20's and we're not getting anyone in return. 

this board is way too anit-ai. he's a freaking hall of famer and icon treat him like one.


----------



## darth-horax

Word out of Denver this morning is that the same deal is almost finalzied, with one small change.

Instead of nene going to portland and Mags going to the 6ers, rumor says that Najera would go to Dallas, and Austin Croshere would go to Philly.

I like this better for all parties.

Dre Miller
AI
Melo
Nene
Camby

Wow! The only problem is that Denver would be so tied up with salaries that it woudl really, really hurt them down the road.

It's also possible that Philly could trade their abundance of pix to go high the draft and get a top 3 pick, which would be sweet.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

NO!

An Allen Iverson deal must bring talent/youth/expirings in it.

It must COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY revive us from the disgrace that has been Billy King.

If he performs another CHARLES BARKLEY. Not only will the entire city of Philadelphia be outraged, but I personally will see to it ED Snider gets a note of actual intelligence.


----------



## Gtown07

First of all no one is trading two picks in the 20's and a lotto pick for a top 3 pick where the top 3 (and probably 4 and 5) are guys who wouldve gone 1 in the last 2 drafts very easily.

Second of all with this trade the 76ers are going to have their own top 3 pick in the draft as long as the ping pong balls go the 6ers way.


----------



## darth-horax

Now that is true. Your draft will be fun to watch.
I'll be envious, but Karl doens't play rookies, so trading the pix make more sense.


----------



## Gtown07

you're not going to be envious if this deal goes through. You're going to like giving away the 32 pick for a Hall of Famer and Finals MVP.


----------



## darth-horax

I meant during the draft...Haha! I love watchign the draft, but hate when we dont' ahve a pick.


----------



## jericho

darth-horax said:


> Word out of Denver this morning is that the same deal is almost finalzied, with one small change.
> 
> Instead of nene going to portland and Mags going to the 6ers, rumor says that Najera would go to Dallas, and Austin Croshere would go to Philly.
> 
> I like this better for all parties.
> 
> Dre Miller
> AI
> Melo
> Nene
> Camby
> 
> Wow! The only problem is that Denver would be so tied up with salaries that it woudl really, really hurt them down the road.
> 
> It's also possible that Philly could trade their abundance of pix to go high the draft and get a top 3 pick, which would be sweet.


An awesome lineup on paper. But Denver would have to hope...

1) That Camby stays reasonably healthy
2) That Nene gets his mojo back
3) That they really have the legs to run everyone into the ground, because in the half court that backcourt could get muscled and posted up mercilessly by Kobe, McGrady, Richardson, Pierce, etc.


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> Post 600!


And you made another 27 posts in less than 24 hours? nice.


----------



## darth-horax

Yeah, I'm hard core like porn!


----------



## Steez

Gtown07 said:


> I would not agree to the denver deal. the only positive would be that I could cheer for the nuggets who would have a shot at a chip.
> 
> the issue with the pick is that both would be in the 20's and we're not getting anyone in return.
> 
> this board is way too anit-ai. *he's a freaking hall of famer and icon treat him like one.*



Everyone is offering some stupid trades (not saying this denver one is stupid) for AI not knowing that he is a future hall of famer... if Philly hadnt sat him down and made it seem like okay we trading this guy and just shopped him around while he was playing, I think they could have gotten a super star or an all star type player back for AI. The man is still one of the top players in the league, 1st in scoring and 10th in assists. Look at his stats, MVP numbers THIS year... this is while he is 'old' or has an 'empty tank' as some articles ive read have said.


----------



## SirCharles34

Sixerfanforlife said:


> NO!
> 
> An Allen Iverson deal must bring talent/youth/expirings in it.
> 
> It must COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY revive us from the disgrace that has been Billy King.
> 
> If he performs another CHARLES BARKLEY. Not only will the entire city of Philadelphia be outraged, but I personally will see to it ED Snider gets a note of actual intelligence.


Forget youth and talent. If we don't get a deal done real soon, we might have to settle for a couple of expiring contracts and nothing to show for the AI trade other than some cap space next yr. 
Other teams know BK is desperate to deal him, so we may see another Vince Carter trade in the making. :no:


----------



## Ras

SirCharles34 said:


> Forget youth and talent. If we don't get a deal done real soon, we might have to settle for a couple of expiring contracts and nothing to show for the AI trade other than some cap space next yr.
> Other teams know BK is desperate to deal him, so we may see another Vince Carter trade in the making. :no:


And look how positive Toronto is right now (though they did change management). I never expected to get a lot back for Allen, rebuilding isn't about that. You start fresh. Getting a few young players would've been what I wanted, but I'd rather get cap space, then another all-star level player, because then we're just in the same position.


----------



## Tha Freak

It was a stupid move for Billy King to hold Iverson out from playing, and for Ed Snider to publically announce to the media that Iverson will indeed be traded from the team. This gives off the impression to other teams that we are indeed desperate to trade Iverson off, which means teams will be giving us low-ball offers since they know that we *must* get rid of AI. If I were Billy King, I would shop Iverson around the league while letting him play on the court. Although there will be a risk of injury, I think it's just a risk you should have to pay


----------



## Coatesvillain

Teams offered lowball offers in the offseason too when it was only rumored that Iverson would be traded.

I think it was a bad move by Snider but it didn't hurt that much. No one was offering a superstar in the summer, that's why Iverson was on the team at the start of the season.


----------



## Tha Freak

Coatesvillain said:


> Teams offered lowball offers in the offseason too when it was only rumored that Iverson would be traded.
> 
> I think it was a bad move by Snider but it didn't hurt that much. No one was offering a superstar in the summer, that's why Iverson was on the team at the start of the season.


Well, from what I have heard, we had better offers coming to us in the off-season. Either way, I think we can all agree on one thing. Billy King better make a move soon, because the more he waits, to worse these offers are going to get. Kind of sad and pathetic at the same time


----------

